# Marley & Me



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Went to the movies with the family yesterday to see Marley & Me. My husband accused me of wanting to see it only because of our Marley, but quickly realized that it just is a really good story in it's own right 
I didn't know that the book Marley was named after Bob just like ours, so that made me like it even more.

It was a beautiful film, we all loved it. So many funny parts and just a great feel throughout. Seeing Kathleen Turner was kind of a shocker, wow, she's going through a rough aging phase...

Of course I was bawling like a baby at the end...it started with the "pretty cry", with just a full lonesome tears rolling down the cheeks, but at some point I got to the "ugly cry" stage, including contorted face, puffy eyes, snotty nose and shaking shoulders....and even the tough guy next to me had to scratch his "itchy" eyes a few times....

Alexa


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

We are going to see it today....glad you told us you really liked it, some of the reviews have not been that kind. I knew I would like it, we had a yellow lab as my daughter grew up. He was such a big part of the family, we loved him so much. Guess I better bring my kleenex....

Seven pounds with Wil Smith is good also...I could not stop crying at the end of that movie either.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I want to go see it too. The book made me cry like crazy as well. Did anyone read the book and see the movie, thoughts?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I definitely want to see it having read and loved Marley and Me. But I think I'll wait awhile, can't see two tear jerkers in quick succession. I saw The Curious Case of Benjamin Buttons the other day and loved it. Such a beautiful film. I don't think there was a dry eye in the theatre after the "postcard" scene.


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

I'd actually been wondering if it was worth going to see. Thanks for posting that it is. I love crying movies. I'll take tissues


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

We're thinking of seeing it on New Year's Day. I loved the book and look forward to the movie.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for the great review. Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh, I didn't know it was a tear jerker. I'm not much for crying at the movies. I was going to bring my son. Does the dog die at the end? You can PM me if you don't want to spill the beans on the board.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm an idiot....you can see the whole message in a post, not just the first part...sending PM after this edit...


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Alexa. Okay, I know the answer now.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

My mom saw it and said that although it was definitely not a GREAT movie, it was good enough to see. If you knew how critical my mom (and I) is, then it's a pretty good review. She said it was really funny but she cried her eyes out at the end, LOL. I might wait to see it on DVD... I have way too many movies I need to see right now.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

LOL, it's all relative I guess...the last one we saw at the movie theatre was "Four Christmases", which was truly horrible (and I love Vince Vaughn) and "Mamma Mia", which some other people just LOOOOOOVED didn't do a thing for me (Pierce Brosnan singing just about did me in and Meryl Streep is definitely a better actress than singer...)


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am waiting to see the movie when the DVD is released. I LOVED the book. 

I too loved the Broadway musical Mamma Mia. The film is not as crisp as the show. The newly added songs for the movie aren't great either.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I loved the movie!! If you have ever had a dog grow up with your family, you can really connect with it. All dog lovers should go see this movie.

My yellow lab I had, looked just like Marley. I could relate to the part of the movie when they took Marley to dog training and he was being bad. When we took Sam, he was sooo bad...my DH,DD and me went and when it was time for us to take part in class we would argue over who would have to take Sam, because he was so hard to handle. Sam grew into a well manner and much loved dog, but when he was young he was a handful just like Marley.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, I don't know if I can see the movie in public....might have to wait for the DVD. I just finished the book, and I cried like a big baby...I mean, big slobbering tears. My kids thought I was nuts, and Piper told me to just quit reading the book if it made me so sad...which of course made me laugh and blow big snot bubbles thru my nose. Anyway, it reminded me so much of losing my golden. It was a great book.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I want to go see it too. The book made me cry like crazy as well. Did anyone read the book and see the movie, thoughts?


I read most of the book before seeing the movie and still have a couple of pages to go to finish the book.
They skipped the move with Marley howling in the plane (and a few other things) and put a lot of emphasis on the depression after having a child. They could have cut that part out of the movie and I think it would have flowed better.
Take Kleenex....and be prepared to share them with even the biggest baddest man in the theatre.
One of my puppy buyers blew up about the ending of the movie.....she's still steamed over it and said they showed really poor taste with what they showed. The nose of Owen Wilson drove her nuts and I'll skip repeating what she thought it looked like since it's not PG rated but after I gave it some thought, I had to agree. His nose bugged me too but we were alone up in the front of the theatre and stayed away from the coughing and sneezing so it was huge from where we sat.
I wouldn't go back and see it again but I'm glad I saw it. BTW, hubby cracked up crying harder than I did.....as did many men in there.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Oh, I don't know if I can see the movie in public....might have to wait for the DVD..


You'll fit right in Kim so don't let the big tears stop you.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Poornima said:


> I too loved the Broadway musical Mamma Mia. The film is not as crisp as the show. The newly added songs for the movie aren't great either.


Oh no Poornima  I was going to buy the DVD and gather the dogs and hubby on the bed and watch it.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

My daughter & I LOVED Mamma Mia! We saw it twice in the theater, and I can't count how many times it's been watched at home on DVD. Definitely worth watching....Wish I could see it on broadway...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am going to have to get hubby to go. He usually doesnt like seeing movies he saw on book cause he is always disappointed. Did they include a bit of the education part on buying a dog from a backyard breeder?


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I loved the book-laughed most of the way through and bawled at the end. The rest of the family thought I was going insane. We owned a yellow lab that could have been Marley's little sister,and reading Marley and Me was like reading the story of our early married life. I just read it a couple of months ago for the first time. It is very well-written. I haven't decided whether to see the movie now or wait for the DVD. Movies are so rarely as enjoyable as the book...


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

LOVED the book!!! Movies are rarely better than the book I find, and this one is no exception. It was a good movie although I don't think that watching it at 8 months pregnant and all hormonal was the best decision I ever made!  Even DH was crying throughout! (Sympathy hormones, I think.  SHHHH!) Overall, it was a good movie and if you don't mind looking like a sobbing fool in public then go see the movie, its pretty good! Enjoy!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I am going to have to get hubby to go. He usually doesnt like seeing movies he saw on book cause he is always disappointed. Did they include a bit of the education part on buying a dog from a backyard breeder?


The book is better than the movie but the movie is still worth going to. 
Nope they skipped that part and called him their clearance puppy......hm......is that the term they used?
I found out that my husband stopped reading the book when he got to the middle and saw the pictures because he said he knew what was coming and he couldn't go there. I was so surprised as I thought he finished the book, but he had to stop reading it. He had a lab mix when we got together that was old and it brought back the pain of losing him.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think it especially makes those cry who have had the pleassure of living with a lab. I grew up with a special golden as a kid, there were many times I hated this dog and wanted to get rid of her. I am sure I told my mom several times to get rid of her, she wasn't my dog. She would eat EVERYTHING I left out, she would sneak outside and I would get in trouble, she would run and I couldn't catch her and ofcourse it was always my fault and the book reminded me so much of her. She was very high spirited and after I grew up and she grew up, I loved that about her. Removing birds from her mouth, the hair over everything, and all the toys I lost was no fun. But she was probably the dog that made me the dog person. And do this day, I love dogs with lots of attitude and seek them out for my little pups  

But I hope they warn people cause even the book made me want to get a big dog!!! Even DH said maybe one day we can add a big dog to the family and we know better!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> But I hope they warn people cause even the book made me want to get a big dog!!! Even DH said maybe one day we can add a big dog to the family and we know better!


I think people get an idea of what a big dog can do with the movie.....oh boy do they ound:
I love large dogs though.....large well bred dogs. My standard poodle is awesome


----------



## smooter (Mar 17, 2008)

Your post made me laugh. My family and I went to the movie also. It was wonderful. I hate crying in movies! I pulled out the sun glasses walking out of the theater but I wasn't fooling anyone.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> I think people get an idea of what a big dog can do with the movie.....oh boy do they ound:
> I love large dogs though.....large well bred dogs. My standard poodle is awesome


I have a Chocolate Lab who is twelve years old. He was from the first litter my husband and I bred. He has the soulful eyes and gentle disposition of a great Lab. He will always be in our hearts. I will miss him terribly when he goes...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That does it - I'm waiting for it to come out on video! I hate bawling in public! My DH doesn't go to movies BUT will occasionally watch one at home so I'll save that one for him, too. I read the book and loved it and as several of you have mentioned the movie is never as good as the book. 

Kathie


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

We have tickets for tonight. I have read the book so I have my kleenex packed.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Just got home from seeing Marley and Me. It was really a cute movie.
Yes - I cried. I thought Jennifer Aniston and Owen Wilson both did a good job.

I saw Mama Mia on DVD this weekend and loved it.
Also, The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants and thought it was real good.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I saw Marley and Me on Christmas Day with my daughter....we both like it. I was bothered by Owens nose as well, but I thought he did a good job with the part. The book was better, but of course it could be more discriptive of Marley's behavior. It's kind of hard to make a dog go beserk on cue! LOL
I saw Mama Mia in London.....loved it! I really enjoyed the movie as well. 

I want to see Valkarie, Benjamin Button, Frost/Nixon, Doubt, and the new Clint Eastwood movie.....and I haven't seen Milk yet which is supposed to be really good.(I think that's what it's called with Sean Penn)


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*sobbing in havanese fur...*

Oh goodness to just hold my dogs and cry in their fur. The end of the film brought back so many memories. And I guess I have been holding back some tears for other stuff that the touching ending helped bring out.

It was so lovely that the entire family was able to grieve together...oh the love a dog brings into your life.

I was grooming a senior havanese today. She is fifteen and had a sedative for her dental work...so she was really sleepy. She was a fantastic show dog, mommy dog, and agility dog. She still is amazingly sweet...but she is deaf now. She just sat on my lap for a couple of hours late in the afternoon...and it is an incredible bonding experience to really love on someone else's dog.

The movie reminded me a little of her. They sort of get like puppies again when they are really old...you have to watch them to make sure they are okay.

Oh I think I need to go love on my dogs some more, I think I still have some tears left.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I just saw the movie and all I can say is WOW! I laughed and I cried but isn't that what a great movie is supposed to give you. The end was very painful. The oldest child in the movie did a great job. I will buy it when it comes out on DVD. It's the type of cry movie I need every so often kind of like Terms of Endearment. One of my favorite all time movies.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am not quite sure what to make of folks who are upset at the vet scene toward the end of the movie.

I saw it this past weekend with a friend, and she thought it was too explicite. It's not like the dog got hit by a car, or was poisoned. 

Marley's owner, like many of us, gave him a final last gift: a passing with dignity and without pain.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just finished re-reading it (wanted to before I saw the movie) it did it all over for me. laughed, cried, wanted a yellow lab.


----------

